# من الافضل في العمل المساحي المساح أم المهندس ؟؟!!!



## م.علي عبد الناصر (15 أكتوبر 2007)

نحن نعلم ان المساح قد يكون خريج من 
 - كلية الاداب قسم الجغرافيا ونظم معلومات شعبة هندسة المساح والخرائط و نظم معلومات
 ( مدة الدراسة 4 سنوات - 2 سنة شعبة عامة - وبعد تفوق في الشعبة العامة - 2 سنة 
 شعبة هندسة المساحة والخرائط 
 ويكون المساح ( أخصائي مساحة ) الخريج من هذا القسم أعلى دراية بالارض والتربة لانه دارس جغرافيا وجيويوجيا ومساحة + أن خريج المساحة يدرس ثلاث فروع من المساحة + دراسة للأتوكاد و الجي بي لأس و الاس بي اس اس و الجي بر اس .......

 - معهد مساحة سنتين (فني مساحة) أنه يدرس فقط المساحة بدون ردراية بعلم الارض 
 ( جغرافيا + وجيولوجيا )
أما المهندس مدني مساحة 
 - فهو خريج كلية الهندسة قسم مدني وله خليقية ليست بكبيرة بالمساحة فهو عليه التنفيذ و أخراج العمل أي الانشاء فقط لانه يدرس فقط جزء من فنون الرقع المساحي للأرض 

* المشكلة ليست من الافضل ولكنها في عقولنا جميعا نعتقد أن خريج كليات القمة أقضل بكتير من خريج أي كليات أخرى فيجب أن نغير مفهومنا في المجتمع ونعلم من أكثر دراية من الاخر ويعلم كل فرد أي كان مساح أو مهندس عمله ولا يتخدل في عمل الاخر أي
المساح يعمل كما درس يعمل بالرفع المساحي والمهندس يعمل بالتنفيذ أي نكمل بعض حتى يتم أخراج عمل بصورة رأئعة كاملة المعالم *
منتظر الردود​


----------



## ahmedlutfi (15 أكتوبر 2007)

كل عام وانتم بخير
الحقبقه ان المساح هو


----------



## ahmedlutfi (15 أكتوبر 2007)

كل عام وانتم بخير
الحقبقه ان المساح هو ذلك الجندي المجهول الذي يقع على عاتقه تحمل مسؤولية العمل من الفه الى يائه ويشاركه فب بعض الاحيان المهندس بصفته ان رتبته اعلى


----------



## mtouley (15 أكتوبر 2007)

اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع من وجه نظري فاشل وغير قابل الي المناقشة المساح المهندس الاداب العامل المساعد القياس هذه كله مجموعة واحدة ولا يجب عليك اخي العزير ان توزع شهادات هذا شو دارس وهذا شو دارس المهم العمل ان يتم بنجاح مع احترامي الشديد اليك
المتولي عبدالجواد
مساح


----------



## م.علي عبد الناصر (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*اشكرك على التعليق*



mtouley قال:


> اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع من وجه نظري فاشل وغير قابل الي المناقشة المساح المهندس الاداب العامل المساعد القياس هذه كله مجموعة واحدة ولا يجب عليك اخي العزير ان توزع شهادات هذا شو دارس وهذا شو دارس المهم العمل ان يتم بنجاح مع احترامي الشديد اليك
> المتولي عبدالجواد
> مساح


 
أرجوو من سيادتك أن تفهمني ولو لدقيقة أن المجتمع الذي ننشأ فيه يهتم بالالقاب فقط 
فيعتبر المساح من وجهة نظر المجتمع أنه قليل الاهمية بالنسبة لخريخ كلية الهندسة 
مع أن المساح هو الجندي المجهول كما قال زميلنا أنه الذي يعتق عليه كل العمل من الالف الى الياء
:15: أشكرك على التعليق :5:


----------



## mtouley (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عزمي حماد (17 أكتوبر 2007)

يا اخوان راتب المساح في أمريكا يساوي راتب 4 مهندسين
مع احترامي للجميع
اللي بيتعب في الموقع مين ؟
واللي بيعلق النيشان مين ؟
المهم الانتماء للعمل وانجازه بشكل جيد كل واحد في مجاله
وكل عام وأنتم بخيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## نورالبغداديه (17 أكتوبر 2007)

المساح فى الاعمال المساحيه افضل لأن يركز فى مجال واحد فيكون متخصص ,اما المهندس فمجال عمله و دراسته متعدده (كونكريت ,انشاءات,تخمين,موائع,وغيرها)والمهندس يدرس سنه واحده مساحه اما المساح فيدرس لمده سنتين مساحه فتكون الدراسه اوسع واشمل 
وهذا راي مساح ثم اكمل دراسته ليصبح مهندس,ودائما يقول احب ان اكون مساح ناجح على ان اكون مهندس فاشل,مع احترامي للجميع


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اخوان المساحين في العراق هم اما خريجين معهد مساحة ومدة الدراسة فيها سنتين فقط او كلية هندسة مساحة ومدة الدراسة فيها اربع سنوات اما في ما يتعلق بخريجين كلية الاداب قسم المساحة فلا علم لي بها لان لاتوجد لدينا مثل هذه الكلية ابدا في العراق ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## باسم مرزوق (18 أكتوبر 2007)

_ليس هناك افضلية اذا اتقن كلا منهم العمل على اجهزة _
_المساحة_
_وجزاك الله خير:31: ا_


----------



## طارق حسن محمد فره (14 سبتمبر 2009)

اعرف ان المساح هو خريج معهد مساحه لانه يدرس مساحه ليكون مساح فقط لا غير ولا مكان له ولا يسمح ان يكون مكانه غير مساح اما خريج جغرافيا فعلي حد علمي يدرس جغرافية الارض ليصبح مدرس ( جغرافيه) حتي خلفيته المساحيه تكون ضعيفه وسطحيه اما مهندس المساحه فدائما ما ينقصه خبره الموقع والحس العملي ( مع احترامي وتقديري للجميع)


----------



## محمدسيدمحمدحميلي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

والله العظيم اعمل منذ عشرون عاماً في مجال المساحة ولم اجد منهدس اوخريج اداب يفهم في اعمال المساحة


----------



## علي سليم متولي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

للعلم ياخواننا نحن كنا نعمل في بعض الشركات اليابانية في دول الخليج وراتب المهندس والمساح واحد بل يفوق راتب المساح في بعض الاحيان ولاكن المساح والمهندس مكملين لبعضهم وليس هناك افضلية الا من جهة اتقان العمل فقط وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## امر14 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

انا رايي مع اني صغيري وماني مخضرمي كوني عم ادرس معهد مساحة سنة اولى انو المساح شغلتو ميدانية متعبة


----------



## neno-pody_2004 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

_*المشكلة انهو مفيش مشكلة 
كلو ياعب الدور المخصص له 
يوجد من يلعب الدور بامتياز 
ويوجد من يلعب الدور جيد جد 
ويوجد من يلعب الدور جيد
ويوجد من يلعب الدور مقبول 
ويوجد من يلعب الدور وهو مرفوض 
المهم ان العمل يسري *_


----------



## kasberiraq (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الصراحه وبدون زعل مشكله المساح والمهندس لاتنتهي الى خير الابشرط تحسن العلاقه بين توم وجيري وكل لبيب بالاشارة يفهم


----------



## سامح ركابى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم لما التفرقة فالكل ينجز عمل واحد و العمل فى الاخر يتم سواء مساح او مهندس ولاكن انظر لمن يوهمشون العمل المساحى وينظرون ان العمل المساحى من الاعمال الغير مباشرة


----------



## طلعت الشحات (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الافضل هو مهندس المساحة خريج هندسة شبرا ويلية مساح خريج معهد المساحة (سنتين) وكيف يدرس خريج الاداب مساحة وهو لا يدرس رياضيات ونحن نعلم جميعا ان اساس المساحة الارضية هى حساب المثلثات


----------



## mostafammy (15 سبتمبر 2009)

فى راى المساح طبعا على حسب ماشوفت فى الشركات لان المساح تخصصه مساحه فقط وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (15 سبتمبر 2009)

انا شايف ان خريج معهد المساحه المصرى اللى انا اتخرجت منه هوافضل من اى مساحه لان الدراسه فيه متعبه جدا على ايامنا ومشروع تخرج وكانت طلبة الهندسه بياخدو عندنا محاضرات مساحه وتدريب شاق على الاجهزه المساحيه بالكامل والفضل كان يرجع لعميد المعهدالله يرحمه م:مصطفى نصر


----------



## علي الصقر (19 سبتمبر 2009)

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود ان اسال الله الصحة والعافية للجميع 
اما بالنسبة للمقارنة التي وضعتوها اخواني فللمساح عمله الذي لا يستطيع المهندس وبخاصة المساحة الاستغناء عنه وللمهندس الاكاديمي (اختصاص مساحة) عمله الذي لا يستطيع المساح الاستغناء عنه .فالكل مكمل للثاني.
لكن مثلا في سورية دراسة المهندس خمس سنوات في اخر سنتين وبعد التحضير الهندسي في السنوات الثلاث يتابع في اختصاص المساحة من حيث التصميم وانشاء المخططات ,,,,,,الخ.
والمساح من اول سنة يتدرب على حسن ادارة العمل المساحي ضمن المشروع وعلى اساليب المساحة اليدوية منها والمتطورة.
فأنا برأيي الثنان مكملان لبعضهما.
فكما قال العالم :اعرف من كل شيء شيء ومن هذا الشيء اعرف كل شيء
فلا مانع من التطوير وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عبد الصمد القرشى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

يإخوانى الأعزاء 
المساح والمهندس مكملين لبعضهم البعض ولكن بعض الناس تستهون بالعمل المساحى ويعتبروه عملا سطحيا 
ولا يعرفوا قيمة المساحة الا حين تقع المشكلة ، والمساح له عمله المنفرد به وهو شاق ولكن يجب ان يكون بجواره مهندس يدله ويرشده والمهندس بدون مساح يكون عمله ناقص 
ولكم جزيل الشكر ...


----------



## volcano222 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

المشكلة فى عقدة النقص اللى عند اخوانا المساحين وهل يستوى الذين يعملون والذين لا يعملون بقى المساح ابو 50 % فى الثانوية العامة هيتساوى بواحد ذاكر وطلع عين اهلة فى الثانوية العامة لحد ما جاب مجموع دخلة هندسة (فوق 90% )

وبعدين فلقتونا بشغل الحقل اللى هو محدش بيعرف يعملو غير المساحين انتا مش بتتكلمو على التوتل والجى بى اس المهندس احسن من المساح فيهم لانه معاه لغة ودقتة احسن من المساح واسرع من المساح فى الرفع والتوقيع وعارف هو عاوز اية من شغلة
والمساح لما الجهاز بيطلعلوا اى رساله تحذيرية لاى سبب ما بيقف قدامها ويغنيلة لحد ما يجيلة الفرج اللى هو ........ 

ناهيك لما اى مشكلة بيبقى السبب فيها المساح المساح يقولك انا مليش دعوة عندك مهندس مسئول هناك روح كلمه متكلمنيش انا طيب فين دلوقتى المساحين اللى شايلين الطين ولا الشغل طول مهو ماشى زى الفل يبقى المساح هو النجم والمهندس كخه ولما الشغل يبقى فية مشكلة عندك مهندس روحو كلموه هو المسئول 

اما بخصوص برامج الكمبيوتر طبعا المهندس هيكون احسن لان استيعابة افضل من المساحين لمليون سبب والبرامج موجوده واخوانا المساحين موجوده 
ومحدش يقولى خبره الموقع لما تيجى تعمل مقارنة خليك عادل متجيبش واحد معهد خريج عشر الاف سنه امام واحد خريج هندسة دفعه سنته (لسة بالسلوفانه) لا قارن بين مهندس خبره عشر سنين ومساح خبره عشر سنين واتفرج على الفرق

للاسف ان المساحين اللى بتتكلم دى لم يقابلو حتى الان المهندس اللى يملى عينهم وده للاسف عيب المهندسين لان من غير تطوير مش هيبقى خريج المعهد احسن منه لا ده هيبقى خريج دبلوم تجاره احسن منه 

وبعدين المشكلة كلها فى انه يتنادى للمساح بباش مهندس يا سيدى ما سواقين المايكروباص بيتنادى ليهم بباش منهندز

وبعدين ما نغير صيغة السؤال لصاحب الموضوع ونقول هل معهد المساحة افضل ام كلية هندسة شبرا قسم مساحة افضل 
او نقول حاجه تانية مادام المساح بيقوم بنفس دور مهندس المساحة يبقى يا اما نلغى المعهد او نلغى كلية الهندسة ولو كنت مسئول هتلغى مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هما بره بيتقدموا عننا ليه لان فى حاجه اسمها التخصص فلو كل واحد التزم بحدود وظيفتة وطور نفسة فيها هيبقى احسن الناس فى مجاله اما انا احسن ولا المهندس احسن يبقى ربنا يسهله وبعدين المساح اللى شايف نفسة احسن من المهندس ومعاه فلوس ربنا يزيده ما يروح يفتح مكتب مساحة ويشغل تحت ايده عشرين مهندس وميزعلش نفسه 
وفى الاخر وليس باخر ان لكل مجتهد نصيب وان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا 

ومحدش يزعل منى بس ردود المساحين مستفزه والكلام ده على اساس ان احنا رؤسائهم فى الشغل فلازم يبقى قى شوية احترام لرئيسك فى الشغل والا الدنيا هتبقى فوضى


----------



## علي سليم متولي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

المهم العمل لافرق بين احد ياججججججججججججججججججججججججججججججماعة


----------



## navigatorw (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اعتقد ان المسئوليه تقع علي المساح ذاته حيب لابد ان ينمي من قدراته ومواكبته للتطور العلمي في مجاله خاصه البرامج فهذا هو ميغير نظره سوق العمل له ومن الممكن ان يتعمق في دراسه المساحه خاصه في كليه الهندسه وليد ابراهيم مهندس مساحه بقطر


----------



## TheSniperDragon (21 مارس 2010)

يا جماعة انا مهندس معمارى وشايف ان مفيش علاقة تقريبا بينهم لان المدنى بيدرس مساحة علشان يتعامل مع شغله مثلا ذى حجم العمود والخرصانة لكن المساح هو اللى ليه القدرة على القياس بدقة مساحات واسعة جدا وتقديرها بمجرد النظر وبصراحة الشغل بيمشى كدة المساح يقيس )))المعمارى يصمم بناء على قياس المساح )))المدنى ينفذ بناء على تصميم المعمارى.........


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي علي عبد الناصر تكرار مثل هذا النقاش يعني انك مصاب بعقدة الاختلاف بين المهندس للمساحة والمساح وهو حوار عقيم ولا يزيد الروابط المشتركة بين المهندس والمساح في اعمال المشاريع 
اجد ان المهندس والمساح ولكل واحد منهم واجبات يعرفها المهندس وكذلك المساح فارجو منك يا خي الكريم ان لا تنسى ان المهندس هو مهندس وان الفني مساحة هو فني مساحة وليس هناك اي معاني اخرى والدرجات الوظيفية في الدوائر الرسمية هي الفاصل بينهما 
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## elzoz (8 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اولا ...................... اعتقد ان التصنيف موجود بين المساح واخصائى المساحه والمهندس ولان الدراسه ليست هى السبب الرئيسى فى امكانيات كلا منهم ولكن التطوير فيما بعد التخرج هو الاهم وقد يكون فى كلا من الاقسام السابقة الممتاز والجيد والفاشل وذلك يرجع الى مدى اهتمامه بتطوير نفسه وعلى سبيل التجربه لى زميل مساح خريج معهد مساحة لاكن ما يحصدة من علم فى هذا المجال ماشاء الله لم ارى له مثيل.


----------



## عمر المولى (8 أبريل 2010)

العمل الهندسي من وجهة نظري متكون من فريق عمل متنوع في التخصصات(مهندس/ملاحض فني/مساح/اداري/حسابي/عمال)والكل مشاركون في هذا الجهد ومجموعة هذه الاختصاصات وكلٌ حسب اختصاصه يشكلون فريق متكامل ويقومون بانجاز عمل ناجح ومتميز


----------



## عمر المولى (8 أبريل 2010)

الى الاخ ازهر الشاهر
اعجبني تعليقك
لكن
الصورة الرمزية ماعجبتني لان اتمنى ان يكون الحال افضل وتجعل الصورة الرمزية تورج شحن


----------



## عمر المولى (8 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون العراق بخير 
وان ينعم بالامان 
وينتهي من عقدة الظلام
وينعم بالكهرباء


----------



## روني اوسو (8 أبريل 2010)

ان السؤال بهذا الشكل خطأ كمن يسأل هل الممرض افضل ام الدكتور اوفي الهندسة هل الفورمان افضل ام المهندس يا اخي لكل عمله


----------



## حسام86 (8 أبريل 2010)

أنا بشكر جميع يلي ساهمو ب هالموضوع
وبشكر هالردود يلي كانت 
بس الأخ volcano222 انتا من حكيك عن المساح انو خريج معهد عملت المساحين أو بالأحرى خريجين المعاهد ما بيفهمو شي عفواً من هالكلمي
وكنت عم تحكي عن اللغة والمساح ما بيعرف لغة انكليزية وانو المساح ما بيعرف شو الرسالي يلي بتطلع على الجهاز يا أخ volcano222 إذا شي مرة صادفت واحد هيك ما بيعرف شي مو كل العالم متلو حتى في مهندسين كمان ما بتعرف لغة مع احترامي للجميع انا ما بقلك كل المساحين بتعرف تحكي لغة ولا كل المهندسين بتعرف تحكي لغة 
لما حدا بيتخرج من الكلية أو المعهد وتبلش بالمجال العملي رح تواجه شغلات ما أخدتا بالدراسي وهي انتي بتحلها حسب فهمك لأنو مو كل العالم بتتخرج فهماني في عالم بتتخرج حافظة حفظ المواد بس ما بيكونو فهمانين شي من الدراسي
هي الشغلي بتعود للشخص هوي بيتعب على حالو وبيتعلم هالشغلات 

(مو كل العالم قابلي للتعلم في عالم ما بتعرف شو درست المهم انو اتخرجت وحملت شهادي أكتر من هيك ما بيعرفو )

وإذا كان عندي شي غلط حكيتو بتمنى التصحيح


----------



## السندباد المساحي (8 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (8 أبريل 2010)

كل التعليقات السابقه كانها تتكلم عن دوله محدده
لنقف علي المعاني قبل الخوض في التفاصيل
المساح هو مهندس درس 5 سنوات مساحه من اولي وليس مدني تخصص في المساحه 
تقني المساحه دبلوم 3 سنوات مساحه من اولي اكيد
دبلوم سنتين متوقف حاليا في السودان 
ولا علم لي باداب مساح؟ لان الاداب اداب وقديما قال زعيمهم الجامعه مهن وحرف عدا اداب او كما قال والمعني واضح والله اعلم بالصواب
اما التفرقه بين دبلوم ومهندس فهذه عقده ليس الا عند من نجح بالحظ او الصدفه او حسن الظروف والعبره بالاداء وما درست ومن تعلم ليباهي العلماء او يجادل الجهلاء ليس له في العلم شئ ومن الصفات المذمومه 
اما اللغه فقد سبق ان قابلت اخصائي طبيب من من يدرس انجليزي لا ان العامل السباك الهندي لم يقتنع بلغته الانجليزيه وكانت عباره عن لخبطه شئ عربي شئ انجليزي شئ عربي شرق اسيا فالشخص هو الذي يحدد لا المستوي وان كان له اثر لا ينكر
والسلام


----------



## mostafa afify (8 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اولا انا مهندس مساحة خريج شبرا 
ثانيا المساح هو متخصص فى الشغل فى الموقع و على الاجهزة المساحية 
اما المهندس فهو المخ و العقل المدبر لحسن سير العمل وانتظامة بالاضافة الى اتقانة للاجهزة المساحية و البرامج 
الخلاصة المساح و المهندس فريق عمل متكامل و لازم كل منهم ياخد وضعة


----------



## medhat abdo (12 أبريل 2010)

والله ياخوان هو ده اللى بيرجعنا 100 سنه وره العالم كله بيتقدم أمام عينينا بالعلم والعمل 
وإحنا لسه بنفكر ندور على ألقاب بغض النظر عن الجوهر ربنا يهدينا جميعا


----------



## حسام86 (12 أبريل 2010)

أنا معكن بالخصوص وما في تفرقة المهم هوي الشغل وجودة الشغل 
الكل مكملين لبعض وبيشتغلو مع بعض 
وكل ةاحد الو شغلتو يلي بيتقنا


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (12 أبريل 2010)

كلاهما له دور فى العمل فلا مجال للسؤال فالمهندس لن يقف فى الشمس طول اليوم خلف الجهاز فى الشمس مجاهدا لانهاء العمل لذلك هناك مساح ويقتصر دور المهندس على تنسيق العمل وتنظيمه فقد يكون فى المشروع 20 مساح كل منهم يقوم بالاعمال المساحية فى منطقة محددة فقط ولا علاقة له بشغل الاخرين وهنا دور المهندس فى التنسيق بين الجميع وترتيب العمل لكل منهم ولا يضطر المهندس للنزول الى الموقع والعمل بنفسه على الاجهزة الا فى حالات قليلة كأن يكون هناك مشكلة كبيرة امام المساح فى رفع او توقيع عملية معينة مثلا هنا يذهب المهندس لإزالة التداخل واللبس فى الامر او التحقق من بعض النقاط المهمة فى الموقع 
فلا يمكن ان يقوم الجراح بعد انهاء العملية بتغيير الجرح للمريض وقياس ضغط الدم كل ساعه واعطاء المريض جرعات الدواء بانتظام فى فترة النقاهة اكيد لو اخذت حقنة من يد ممرضة حتكون احسن من يد طبيب 
مش معنها ان الطبيب ميعرفش يضرب حقنة لكن ليه عمله الاهم ليقوم به والممرضة تتقن ضرب الحقنة بخفة لكثرة التمرين وممارستها لعملها ويا سلام لو كانت حلوة تاخدها مكان الحقنة الوف ولا تسمع للناس ملام
ايوه الموضوع فكاهى فعلا كلنا فى الهم سوا مساح مهندس الكل فى خندق واحد والكل بيبنى علشان غيره يعيش ونذوق مرارة عدم الاستقرار سويا مش محتاجه مين يسأل مين افضل فى عمله ومين اهم فى عمله المهم مين بيحب عمله ويتقنه ويحاول ان يسهل الامر على نفسه بتعلم اساليب جديدة 
طولت عليكم معلهش لكن رجاء من المساحين القدامى يفهموا الاحدث والمهندسين الاقدم يفهموا الاحدث مفيش مجال للمنافسة فى العمل المر المهم "اللهم اجعل خير اعمالنا آخرها "


----------



## حسام عبد الله (12 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع مهم وشيق


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (12 أبريل 2010)

نعلم جميعا عن هؤلاء الذين لم يدرسوا المساحة على الاطلاق وهم من بدئــوا العمل المساحي من الصفر وتدرجوا إلي ان حملوا مواقع كاملة على عاتقهم ...فالامر هنا ليس لمن لديه مسمي مهندس أو أخصائي مساحة أو مساح ..الامر من الذي يتحمل مشاق العمل المساحي بالموقع وتبعاته بالمكتب .... من الذي إذا صادفته مشكلة لن يقف امامها مشلول ....من الذي يستطيع اتمام العمل من الموقع إلي المكتب بدون اخطاء مع السرعه المطلوبة إذا تطلب الامر ...من و من ومن ...هذا هو الاهم ... فليس للمهندس سلطة على اخصائي المساحة و ليس للاخصائي سلطة على المساح .. بل كل هؤلاء زملاء في العمل فقد سمعنا عن كثير من المساحيين الذين تطرقوا في اعمالهم إلي ان وصلوا إلي قيادة مهندسين واخصائيين وكانوا على قدر من المسئولية ....فلا ينظر أحدكم تحت قدميه ،،، فإن غدا لناظره قريب ....و تقبلوا مروري الاعضاء الكرام ....


----------



## عبدالله الفيومى (13 أبريل 2010)

انا راى ان كلاهما مثل بعض مهندس المساح زى المساح 
لان المساح الان بيعمل كل حاجه كمبيوتر وخلافه كله بيقوم بيه المساح 
الشاذ عن القاعده بقى هو بتاع ادب او زراعة 
تحياتى 
الفيومى


----------



## محمود الناصري (13 أبريل 2010)

رد الى الاخ فلكانو
اولا ان اعمل مساحا منذ عشرين عاما ومتخرج من معهد التكنولوجيا بغداد قسم المساحه وكان معدلي بالسادس هو 78% على عكس مايقول فلكانو افندي وكان معي طالب في نفس المرحله معدله 85% مع العلم ان قسمنا ومعهدنا بالذات لا يقبل اقل من 70 % وانا متاكد اني اعرف بالانكليزي اكثر من فلكانو ب 100 مره 
ثانيا في اعمال المساحه مهندس المساحه والمساح هما اصحاب الموقف واما المهندس المدني هو اطرش بالزفه
ثالثا هناك عقده عند المهندسين ان لا يمكن تطاول من هم اقل شهاده وان معنى التطاول الخبره والمعرفه فهنا تشتعل الغيره
رابعا اخ فلكانو افندي لعلمك ان اخوانك المهندسين يلزمولي العاكس في الرفع المساحه والتوقيع المساحي واتمنى ان اجد مثلك يا اخ فلكانو في المشروع لاني مع العمل احب اضحك عليه
خامسا مع العلم اني مهندس مدني (( خريج جامعه بغداد عام 2000 ))
سادسا اخ فلكانو (( الناس اعداء ما يجهلون والعاقل يفهم ))


----------



## تافكه (10 أغسطس 2010)

والله يا اخوانى انا دائما اتشاجر مع مهندسين المدنيين لانهم لايفهمون ويريدون ان يسطيرون على مساحة ولولا المساحين لهلك المهندسين


----------



## احمد هشام مروان (18 أغسطس 2010)

المشكله انو المساح والمهندس مجال العمل بينهم ضيق بكون في مجال الطرق والصرف الصحي والمياه 
انا في مجال الطرق في مجال خبرتي وجدة انا المساح هو الاساس في العمل ومجال عملو يشمل مجال المهندس 
ولكن في نهايت الامر يبقى المهندس هو صاحب الرتبه الاعلى في العمل حتى لو انا الخره اقل في العمل


----------



## Omed Fakhradeen (19 أغسطس 2010)

في العراق توجد اختصاص المهندس المساح ومدة الدراسة فيها اربع سنوات


----------



## volcano222 (19 أغسطس 2010)

ردا على الاستاذ المحترم اللى اسمة محمود الناصري بقى سيادتكم هتضحك الناس عليا على العموم كلة من زوقك العالى وبعدين انتة اية اللى حرقك اوى كده يا سيدى ما نخلى الضحك علنى يا عم البروفوسير واطرح اسئلة امام الكل ونخليها زى ما بنقول عندنا فى مصر كلة على عينك يا تاجر وبعدين يا اسمك اية انتا الافندية اتلغت من فترة واللى فاكر نفسة اعلم الناس تاكد من انة اجهل الناس


----------



## مصطفى العبسى (20 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المحترم فالكانو افندى
للاسف شكل شايل اوى من المساحين واخصائين المساحة
دة دليل على عدم فهمك لسير مواقع العمل
فالمساح فى كثير من المشاريع مثل الطرق والصرف هو ملك الموقع مع العلم بوجود المهندس لتكملة الاوراق فقط وعلى فكرة تصميم الطرق وشبكات الصرف كنا بنعلم المهندس وهى خبرة 10 سنين من رايى المهندس بيكون مهندس فى الانشاءات فقط مع بردة عدم الاستغناء مطلقا عن المساحة
وانا اعرف اخصائى مساحة فى موقع انشاءات صناعية مدير المشروع بيجى يسالة عن حاجات فى الرسومات والتصميم
وشكرا


----------



## mostafammy (20 أغسطس 2010)

يبدو ان الاخ فلكانو حد من المساحين مضايقه او مزعله يا استاذى المحترم انا مساح وبقضل الله تعالى يعمل تحت ايدى مهندسين وخبرتى ليست بكبيره 6 سنوات فقط والمهندسين كذلك خبرتهم 6 سنوات العبره فى اللى يطلع شغل مش الشهاده وايه خلى المعهد ب 50 فى الميه اسال معهد المساحه حالا بياخد من كام


----------



## volcano222 (20 أغسطس 2010)

الى كل الاخوة المساحين نمرة ١ بفضل الله مفيش حد هيقدر يزعلنى
نمرة ٢ انا بكلم عن واقع ولا كلام من دماغى انا ما سمعتش فى مصر ان معهد المساحة بياخد مثلا من فوق ٨٠ %ولا عمري سمعت عن مساح رئيس لمهندس بس ده جايز ممكن يكون فى شركة افلام كارتون ومدير المشروع اللي بيسال عن فنيات هو مش عارفها لا يصلح انه يكون مدير 
اما بالنسبة للعموم طب ما فى ناس خريج لا هندسة ولا معهد وبيشتغل على التوتل والجى بي اس كمان وبيتعلم ازاى يشغل الموقع وبيبقي سوبر 
يا جهابزة المساحة المجال اللى انتو عاملين علية فيلم دة مجال اسمة المساحة الارضية وكل من يعلم كيفية تشغيل اجهزة مساحة هيبقى دكتور مساحة فى هذا الزمن الغريب ضعوا الامور فى نصابها ربنا جعل الناس فوق بعض درجات وليس من العيب ان احترم هذا النظام واللى شايف نفسة افضل من المهندس اللى عنده يروح يذاكر ثانوية عامة تانى ويدخل هندسة وتاكد ان العيب ليس فى النظام ولكن العيب فى هذا المهندس 
ووالله لو كل واحد اتقن عملة بما يرضى الله الناس هتحترمة مهما كانت وظيفتة ومهما كانت مرتبتة فى الشغل
لان انتو بتناقشوا مشاكل اقل من الفرعية ومحدش فكر من جهابزتنا فى المساحة نخترع على سبيل المثال جهاز توتل او جى بى اس احنا للاسف مجتمع استهلاكى فى كل شئ سواء كان اكل او شرب او تكنولوجيا احنا اللى بتعلم فينا على سبيل المثال لاند او ارك جى اى اس افتكر نفسة عالم مع ان اللى صمموها مجموعة ناس مش من كوكب تانى يارب اكون قدرت اوصل اى حاجة


----------



## الفارس (20 أغسطس 2010)

رأيي ن المهندس هوه الافضل


----------



## ناشيرين (20 أغسطس 2010)

اخي المهندس علي السلام عليكم
بعد التحية
طبعا سؤالك ليس في مكان بس اينما في موقعة بالايكس والواي والزيد ايضا . وبصفتي خريج معهد المساحة (معهد فني كركوك اولا وبعدها كلية هندسة المساحة في جامعة بغداد. لربما اكون قد مرت بتجربة سؤالك هذا . على الرغم اننا على يقين ان المساحة مادة عملية صرف مع كمية غير قليلة من القوانين ونضريات لتسهيل وحل الحسابات الماخوذة حقليا.
الا ان الجواب كجواب سؤال ( البيضة من الدجاجة ام الدجاجة من البيضة ) والاثنين صح.
خريج المعهد يكون متمرس اكثر عمليا وقت الدراسة او بالمشاريع .
لكن لا يتعمق كما هو الحال في الكلية ( رغم اني اقارن ما اخذته في المعهد والكلية في العراق)على سبيل المثال التصحيحات والفلك والكادسترائية والاحصاء وعلاقة مواد اخرى بالمساحة وكذلك التفصيل في اخذ المواد بالكلية لسعة الوقت .
لكن بالاخير الخبرة هي التي يحدد من هو الافضل في الحياته العملية , اذكر مساحين من خريجين معاهد لهم اسماء كبير في المسح والتصميم وغيرها وهناك مهندسين مساحة ما يعرف تسامت الجهاز....
مع خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## mostafammy (21 أغسطس 2010)

ليه يا استاذ فلكانو والله فى مهندسينن كتير ما بيعرفو غير اللى خدوه فى الكليه الكتب وبس ويبدو انك عندك عقده من المساحين ما ادرى ليه انا ياسيدى مساح وتحت ايدى مهندسيين والمهندسين اكبر منى عمر وليس كفائتا يعنى هنا فى السعوديه هتيجى هنا تقولهم انا واخد كليه الهندسه بتاعتى من اميركا هيقوللك مرحبا الكمبيوتر اهوه والموقع اهوه ورينى كفائتك عمر الهندسه ما كانت بالجامعه او الكليه الشهاده يعنى وفى مهندسيين برده على اعلى كفاءه فى العمل 
وهقولك على مثال حصل معى انا جه مهندس جديد من مصر وقاعد يقول لصاحب الشركه انا ونا ونا وبيقول كان معيد فى جامعه الاسكندريه للاسف روحوه بعد 3 شهور وده كان معيد مش حياله مهندس عنده عقده من المساح الهندسه بالخبره مش بالشهاده وده راى


----------



## mostafammy (21 أغسطس 2010)

وهقولك على حاجه كمان والله العظيم فى مهندسيين مش كلهم جايين من مصر ما بيعرفو غير يعملو حاجه واحده بس ترافرس بالتوتال وبتعلمو هنا وممكن برده نطرح موضوع جديد فى المنتدى الهندسه بالخبره ولا بالشهاده اطرحه كدا وشوف النتجه ايه ,,, يا مهندس فلكانو بلاش نعمل زى الهنود ساعه ما بيجو من الهند يمشىومعانا رصه كتب كل ما تساله على حاجه يعد يفتح الكتاب يطلع منه الاجابه وبالحق نسيت اسال كدا معهد المساحه تنسيقه كام مع العلم فى مهندسيين كتير خدو الهندسه دى بالصدفه كده وقعت فى طريقه وفى مهندسيين برده احترمهم جدا


----------



## ARAB-CiViL-EnG (21 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



العلاقه بين المهندس فى الموقع والفنى (سواء مساحى أو غيره ....)
هى نفس العلاقه بين الطبيب والممرض 
كلاهما لا يستطيع الإستغناء عن الآخر 
ولا يتم العمل بدون أحدهما
ولكن هناك اختصاصات للمهندس بحكم دراسته وعلمه 
أكبر من اختصاصات الفنى - وهذا لا يقلل من الفنى فى شىء فله عمله أيضا واختصاصاته -
فالوظيفه الأولى للمهندس فى أى تخصص هى الإشراف على سير العمل 
ولذلك فإن الفنى بحكم الظروف يكون ممارسته العمليه هى وظيفته بتوجيهات من المهندس المسؤال
أى أن العلاقه بين المهندس والفنى هى علاقة بين رئيس ومرؤس يحكمها الإحترام المتبادل
كل منهما يؤدى وظيفته بحكم اختصاصاته ومسؤلياته





ولقد رأيت هذه المشاركه فى الموضوع وأحب أن أرد عليها
 



> *ويبدو انك عندك عقده من المساحين ما ادرى ليه انا ياسيدى مساح وتحت ايدى مهندسيين والمهندسين اكبر منى عمر وليس كفائتا يعنى هنا فى السعوديه هتيجى هنا تقولهم انا واخد كليه الهندسه بتاعتى من اميركا هيقوللك مرحبا الكمبيوتر اهوه والموقع اهوه ورينى كفائتك عمر الهندسه ما كانت بالجامعه او الكليه الشهاده *


:29::29:



يا أخى العزيز 

 هلا يمكن أن يكون هناك مثلا ممرضه ترئس طبيب؟؟؟

أو مدير فرع مثلا يرئس رئيس الشركه؟؟؟؟


هذه هى سنة الحياه وهذا هو النظام الذى وضعه الله عز وجل من حيث التدرج فى الرتب والمقامات الدنيويه
فلكل وظيفته

لذلك فاعذرنى أخى ... هل عندما يأتى مقاول لا يعلم شيئا عن الهندسه لكن معه بعض المال 
ويقوم بإنشاء شركة مقاولات ويصبح هو صاحب العمل
ثم يأتى ببعض المهندسين لتسيير العمل 

هل معنى هذا أن المقاول أكثر علما من المهندس ؟؟؟؟

لذلك فاعذرنى فإنى لا اتفهم ما تقول من أنك تحت إيدك الكثير من مهندس 





أما بخصوص اللغه الإنجليزيه فإنه من البديهى أن اللغه الإنجليزيه هى أساس الدراسه فى كليات الهندسه

وكل المصطلحات التى يدرسها المهندس هى مصطلحات إنجليزيه 
وبالتالى فإن المفاهيم الهندسيه الإنجليزيه للأدوات التى يستخدمها المهندس تكون فى إدراك المهندس 

أما اللغه الإنجليزيه كلغة حوار فهذا يرجع للمهندس نفسه من حيث الدراسه فى سنوات التعليم أو الدورات 
وهى بالمناسبه تُزيده ولا تُنقصه

وأرجو ألا أُتهم أيضا بأنى عندى عقده من الفنيين :81:
وإلا فأنا اتهم من يتهمنى بأنه هو من عنده عقده من المهندسين

ودمتم بكل خير
...

​


----------



## badawy200880 (21 أغسطس 2010)

مع احترامى الشديد مساحين (كلية الاداب) بيعتقدوا ان 
-مساح معهد المساحة مش كفاءة
-وحتى مهندس المساحة قدراته محدودة
وهما بس الا فاهمين مساحة


----------



## badawy200880 (21 أغسطس 2010)

:5::5::5:


badawy200880 قال:


> مع احترامى الشديد مساحين (كلية الاداب) بيعتقدوا ان
> -مساح معهد المساحة مش كفاءة
> -وحتى مهندس المساحة قدراته محدودة
> وهما بس الا فاهمين مساحة


----------



## mostafammy (21 أغسطس 2010)

احنا كدا يا مصريين نحن نتكبر اوى على بعض علشان الناس تقولنا المهندس راح المهندس جه مع ان السباك عندنا بنقوله يا بش مهندس مع العلم ان فى اوربا المساحين اهم من المهندسين اه والله العظيم ده انا شوفته بعينى كان مساح كندى فى ارمكو السعوديه شغال تحت ايده 23 مهندس ومساح وكنا احنا 2 مصريين بس فيهم وده مساح مش مهندس وفى فرق كبير اوى يا مهندس عرب سيفل بين شغل الطبيب وشغل المهندس


----------



## volcano222 (21 أغسطس 2010)

mostafammy ردا على
اولا انا شغال فى السعودية داخل على سنتين
ثانيا انا معنديش عقدة من اى بنى ادم خلقة ربنا لانى لو عجزت عن انى اخد حقى يبقى مشتغلش احسن
ثالثا المنافسة بتبقى بين ندين وليس بين مستويين مختلفين 
رابعا انتا اللى شكلك مش عارف الفرق ما بين المهندس والمشرف التابع للمهندس لان على كلامك يبقى مشرف التنفيذ افضل من مهندس التنفيذ ويبقى رسام الاوتوكاد افضل من مهندس العماره وبالتبعية يبقى المساح افضل من مهندس المساحة
خامسا بخصوص هندسة الصدفة والاحتمالات اللى انتا تفضلت مشكورا بطرحها علينا طب منتا كنت فى ثانوية عامة زيك زينا لية مقدرتش تدخل هندسة الصدفة والاحتمالات بتاعتك دىولا مستواك فى رياضة ١ و ٢ مكنش ولابد ولا الفيزياء هيا اللى كانت السبب ولا اقولك اعتقد انها الكمياء او جايز الاقتصاد والاحصاء ولا اقولك جايز انا السبب 
يا اخى حاول تراجع مفهومك عن المهندسين ومش معنى ان حتى الان لم تقابل المهندس اللى من خلاله ممكن انك تعرف ان لا انا ولا انتا فاهمين حاجة فى المساحة واتفرج على شغل الناس بتاعة برة وابقى كلمنى على المساحة


----------



## mostafammy (21 أغسطس 2010)

طب منطرح منافسه عامه على المنتدى نشوف فيها الافضل انا ولا انت وانا مساح وانت مهندس والمنافسه عامه على المنتدى وحتت الكليه دى بتبقى نصيب والله انا فرقت معايا على هندسه شبر 2 من عشرة او اقولك النصيب وده ما يمنعش ان فى مهندسيين و مساحين احسن منى 100 مره ومهندسيين لا يصلحو ان يكون مشرفين عمال مع احترامى للمهندسين وزى ما قولتلك قبل كدا السباك بنقوله يا بشمهندس انت فكرتنى يمهندس سعودى كان بيستلم منى خط بترول كان ماسك اللوحه مقلوبه وكان عمال يقول انا وانا


----------



## volcano222 (21 أغسطس 2010)

سورى يا ريس هندسة شبرا مفرقتش معاك على 2. لانك كنت هتدخل اى هندسة اقل منها فى المجموع او لو حتى محصلتش هندسة كنت هتدخل اى كلية مكنتش هتدخل معهدالمساحة بلاش .........ويا عم مدام انتا بمستوى التفكير ده انا يا عم خريج دبلون تجارة وانتا احسن دكتور مساحة فى الدنيا وبعدين وانا بعرف امسك لوح اساسا عشان تقولى امسكها بالمقلوب يا عم بلاش نضيع وقت بعض اكتر من كده


----------



## mostafammy (21 أغسطس 2010)

لا حظى الاسود ان دكتور ابن حلال هوا اللى شار عليا بالمعهد ده وحولت له من علوم بس يله زى ما قلتلك من الاول هيه العمليه عمليه نصيب انت شغال فى شركه ايه يمكن تصير ما بنا معرفه خير


----------



## ARAB-CiViL-EnG (21 أغسطس 2010)

mostafammy قال:


> احنا كدا يا مصريين نحن نتكبر اوى على بعض علشان الناس تقولنا المهندس راح المهندس جه مع ان السباك عندنا بنقوله يا بش مهندس مع العلم ان فى اوربا المساحين اهم من المهندسين اه والله العظيم ده انا شوفته بعينى كان مساح كندى فى ارمكو السعوديه شغال تحت ايده 23 مهندس ومساح وكنا احنا 2 مصريين بس فيهم وده مساح مش مهندس وفى فرق كبير اوى يا مهندس عرب سيفل بين شغل الطبيب وشغل المهندس




يا حبيبى فى الله 

أعوذ بالله من التكبر والكبر فإنها من المهلكات التى تورد صاحبها نار الدنيا قبل الآخره 

ولكن 

أسمحلى بالإختلاف معك والنقد الموضوعى

فنحن نتحدث عن مبدأ عمل وعن نظام

وليس عن مشكلة ألقاب كما تحاول أن تصورها:29:



> مع ان السباك عندنا بنقوله يا بش مهندس



هذا نوع من حسن المعامله فقط لاغير ... يعنى هل هيقوله اتفضل يا سباك مثلا 
هنا قصدى أن اللقب ليس المهم ... فهل إا أنت مثلالو قلت لسباك كما ذكرت يا بشمهندس
هيتحول إلى مهندس !!!! أشياء منطقيه لا تحتاج إلى تفسير

والآن لنترك هذه الكلمات التى لن تقدم أو تأخر 
ولنتكلم فى صميم الموضوع

حضرتك ذكرت وقلت
إن فيه مهندس كان ماسك اللوحه بالقلوب و.. و... وماتزال تذكر هذه الأخطاء المعدوده
وكأن غلطه أحد المهندسين يجب أن يعاقب عليها جميع المهندسين


يأخى هذا مثال لمهندس واحد أو اثنين أو مئه أو حتى ألف ......
ألم تقابل فى حياتك مهندس تقتنع بعلمه وعمله أبدا؟؟؟
إذا كان الجواب لا ... 
فليس عيب المهندسين أنك لم تقابل من تحترم علمه 

أخى لا تأخذ هذا الكلام على محمل التكبر ... فالعلم رزق مثله مثل المال والصحه و ....غيرها من نعم الله عز وجل
فهل إذا وهب الله أحدا مال ولم يهبنى مثلا
هل هذا يعيبنى مثلا 
أو تكون قسمة الله عز وجل قسمة ظالمه حاشاه سبحانه

وتذكر دائما أنك إن كنت أكثر علما من حتى مئات المهندسين فهناك مئات الألاف من المهندسين أعلم منك و أكثر خبره منك 

فهذا هو النظام وغيره تكون الفوضى

عذرا على الإطاله


​


----------



## mostafammy (22 أغسطس 2010)

لا والله انا ذكرت قبل سياتك كدا ان مئات المهندسيين ومئات المساحيين احسن منى بكتير قبل مانتا تقول كدا يا بشمهندس عرب سيفل والله قابلت مهندسيين كتير اقدرهم واحترمهم جدا بس حضرتك اللى فهمت الموضوع غلط


----------



## ياسر سالمان (23 أغسطس 2010)

نال احمد زويل جائزة نوبل فقيل له مبارك عليك جائزة نوبل فقال مبارك على فريق العمل فما انا الا رمز للجائزة وكل عمل لا بد له من رمز ... فالمساح او فريق العمل لا بد لهم من رمز ... هذا الرمز لا ينقص من قدر المساح الى عامل المساحة او اى فرد فى فريق العمل فهو فريق متكامل لا يستغنى اى واحد عن الاخر لا المساح يستطيع ان يستغنى عن عامل المساحة ولا الاجهزة المساحية ولا المهندس يستطيع ان يستغنى عن المساح.


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (24 أغسطس 2010)

يا اخى العزيز يا ريت الواحد كان ذاكر وكمل وتعب ودخل كلية الهندسه ان شالله يكون مهندس اى حاجه احنا عندنا اهم حاجه تكون يا دكتور يا مهندس وده من سنين ولكن بعد مرورى بدراسة معهد المساحه والحياه العمليه من 15 سنه لقيت الوضع بدء يتغير اهم حاجه اللى الانسان بيفكر فيها هو الدخل والعائد المادى مش اتقان العمل والسعى لتعلم الافضل وكم من مهندس تخرج ولم يعرف مساحة شبه المنحرف على الطبيعه وهذا رائيته امام عينى بل كنت احسب له مساحة منزله (وكم من مساح تخرج من الاداب اوالمعهد ولم يعرف مساحة الدائره بل ولم يعرفو مساحة الاشكال الهندسيه عدا المربع والمستطيل ) 
اخى ليس العمل من اجل المال فقط ولكن (اعملو فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون) (وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه) 
اخى انا مساح وتعلمت الكثير فى المساحه من قياسين وريسه ليسو متعلمين وايضا امام عينى تعلم الكثير من المهندسين منهم فالمهم هو الخبره وتكرار العمل بيعلم الشطار
ولا نريد ان نفتح مثل هذه المناقشات فالمهندس مهندس والمساح مساح بكم كل شىء نعيشه
ورمضان كريم عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ashraf abdel halee (25 أغسطس 2010)

يا اخى مثل ما قلت الاثنين يكملا بعض فعلا ويمكن دور فنى المساحه اكبر من دور المهنس فى الموقع العملى ولكن المستوى العلمى هو الذى يحدد من هو الاهم وليس الافضل واخيرا هل الطبيب يمكن ان يعمل عمليه لمريض بدون الممرض والعكس هل يمكن للممرض ان يشخص حاله مريض وللعلم انا مساح ولابد من كل واحد ان نعطيه حقه فالمساح هو مساح ومهندس المساحه هو مهندس وانا افتخر كونى مساح اقوم بعملى على احسن وجه وباجتهاد ولا انظر الى الالقاب وشكرا


----------



## nahla salem (29 أغسطس 2010)

akeed el mohandes


----------



## elrmsusy_2005 (29 أغسطس 2010)

[المســـــــــــــاح طبعا على عاطقة (الحمل )بأكملة 

ثانيا\ المساح ياجماعة مدبهدل فى مشروع مدينتى ...........................




كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (29 أغسطس 2010)

*لا اله الا الله*

السادة المحترمين/المساحين واخصائين المساحة والمهندسين
احيط سيادتكم علما انى اخصائى مساحة واعمل فى مصر منذ اربع سنوات نات بها بعض الخبرةفى الاعمال المساحية الخاصة بالمدنى والميكانيكا فوجدت انه لا فارق بين المساح واخصائى المساحة فى التنفيذ ولكنها تاتى بالخبرة 
لكن الفروق تظهر فى نقاط بسيطة الا وهى ان المهندس المدنى هو ادرى الناس بامدنى فتكون له الرؤية الافضل فى تنفيذ المدنى لكنه يملك نظرة دونية لاخصائى المساحة والمساح يعتبرهم تابعين له مثل النجارين مثلا او المشرفين وانا ارفض ذلك واقف لهم بالمرصاد
اما اخصائى المساحة الصح اللى درس جغرافيا تكون له الافضيه عندما يعمل فى البحار او فى الاعمال المساحية الخاصة بالجغرافيا اما فى الاعمال المدنيه فهى تاتى معه بالخبرة مثل المهندس المدنى يدرس فى جامعته اشياء تكون بعيدة بعض الشيئى عن الواقع التنفيذى 
اما المساح الصح فلا يكون هناك فارق ايضا فى التنفيذ اما هناك فى الثلاث مهن لا يفقهون تسبيحهم فلا نقوم بتعميمهن
الاخ فولكانو انا اخصائى معرفتى باللغة ان انت بركان انفجر بعيد عننا الله يصلح حالك ياللى بتقولى اللى جايب اكتر من تسعين فى المية احسن من اللى جايب خمسين دلوقتى تجيب 60فى المية تدخل اكاديمية تكون مهندس انت يا حبيبى تنظر للبشر نظرة دونية وانا ارفض ذلك انا خريج الاداب زىى زيك لان انا نفس الدرجة العلمية 
بص على التوقيع بتاعى تحت وحاول تقراه كويس كل لبيب بالاشارة يفهم


----------



## mostafammy (29 أغسطس 2010)

نرجو من المشرف ازاله هذا الموضوع لانه سيسير المشاكل بين الناس


----------



## ammaro1111 (24 يناير 2011)

الى الاخ فولكانو كيف تقول ان المهندس مسؤول عن اخطاء المساح 
من طول عمر المساحين شايلين اخطاء المهندسين وبيداروا عليهم حتى يمشي المشروع بس
بعدين المساحة لازم تصير كلية مو بس معهد لان معلومات المساح اكبر من مستوى معهد 
والمساح الخبير اقوى من المهندس الخبير ولا تقولي لا

المساح احسن من المهندس مليون مرة


----------



## عمار ميرووو (24 يناير 2011)

اعط كل ذي حق حقه 
هل يستوي لبذين يعملون والذين لا يعملون 
يعني يا استاذ متولي مينفعش تساوي واحد بيطور في نفسه وذاكر عشان يدخل جامعة بواحد مذكرش ولا تعب نفسه


----------



## تافكه (25 يناير 2011)

والله اخ العزيز انا اشتغل 10 سنين لحد الان اعلم المهندسيين مدنيين وعندنا بدرجة ماجستير ودكتوراة ولاكن لايعرف نصف خبرة المساح ولا يزال اكشف اخطاء فى التصاميم وحتى لا يعرفون يجيكون بالفيتة(شريطالقياس)


----------



## تافكه (25 يناير 2011)

اخوكم اياد من شمال العراق


----------



## عمر ورباح (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم بالطبع المساح افضل واميز من المهندس واسمحوا لي لاني اعمل في المساحة منذ 1992 ولحد الان والمساح مغضوب عليه ومثل السمك ماكول مذموم يكمل العمل من البداية وحتى النهاية بمتر لياتي التكريم للمهندس الذي قد لايكون قد لاحته الشمس عذرا اخواني واخواتي فهذا راي​:79: .................... :14: ....................... :86:


----------



## تافكه (25 يناير 2011)

والله كلا مك صحيح لاكنى انا الان غيرت سياستى فاجعلهم تحت ايدى اوجهم باسلوبى الخاص لا اجعلهم مثل المثل يكول (علمته الرماية فلما اشتد ساعده رمانى


----------



## مصطفى المساح (25 يناير 2011)

teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## الفارس الوحيد (25 يناير 2011)

اعتقد ان المساح هو من يقع عليه الكثير من الأعمال ولكن البعض يرى ان تللك الأعمال سهلة لأنها تنفذ بالأجهزة مع العلم انها في غاية الأهمية ولكن كثير من المهندسين يرى ان المساح ماهو إلا مساعد لا قيمة له مع الأسف ويهدرونه حقة المادي والأدبي مع انه خريج كلية او معهد


----------



## دسوقي لاوندا (25 يناير 2011)

والله اري ان المهندس هو الاهم اذا كان ملم بالمساحة والتكنييك الخاص بالاجهزة خاصة انه عنده خلفية هندسية ورياضية وقدرة على التخيل وقدرة على التصميم ويعرف الغرض من الرفع المساحي اكتر من المساح اللي يدوب بيعرف يرفع نقاط ويوقع نقاط بالتوتال


----------



## دسوقي لاوندا (25 يناير 2011)

واخر حاجة ممكن تتخيلها يعملها المساح انه يحسب كميات حفر وردم وتوقيع نقاط لمشاريع هندسية اللي مصصممة من البداية من مهندس وبكدا بيعمل ام المعجزات وعاوز يساوي المهندس يعني في الاخر رفع وتوقيع وحساب كميات حفر وردم ومن عقدة النقص عاوز يكون مهندس باي طريقة كانت


----------



## دسوقي لاوندا (25 يناير 2011)

والله معانا واحد مساح (اداب) في المكتب بقول هيحضر ماجستير في كيف يحدد مسافة بين نقطتين عن طريق احداثياتهم قلت له على كده اخوك اللي في سنة اولى ثانوي يحضر الدكتوراة ولما كتبت له المعادلة ضحك من نفسه وعلى فكرة بيجيد الرفع والتوقيع بالتوتال بس حافظ طريقة وبيمشي عليها في خميس مشيط


----------



## مامون معروف (26 يناير 2011)

سلام عليكم 
الموضوع مش بهذه الصوره , المساح معروف عمله وحدودياته في العمل , والمهندس المسوال الاول والاخير عن كل الاعمال 
والقصة مثل الدكتور والممرض الكل يساعد بعض للنجاج 
والدكتور له علاقة بالمختبر والصيدلاني الخ 
والمهندس له علاقة بالمساح والمراقب والمكتب الفني والمختبر 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## فيصل خالد غازي (21 مارس 2011)

والله انتو ناس فاضية فكونا بقة ياجماعه كل واحد دورة وبيعمله وانتهينا


----------



## evannadeem (21 مارس 2011)

انا رأيي انو الي يعمل اكثر ويجتهد اكثر هوه الذي ينال العلامة الكاملة وليس الشهاده وحدها تعني شيء بالعمل الحقلي المهم ان يكون المهندس او المساح بارع وفاهم ومتقن اختصاصه حتى يكون العمل ناجح وكامل وبدون اي اخطاء وهذا المفهوم الغربي المتقدم بجميع العلوم وليس فقط على المساحة الطوبوغرافية (العمل والتطور والخبرة هوه الاساس وليس الشهادة فقط)


----------



## مصطفى المساح (21 مارس 2011)

يارب تفهم 
اولا نعرف ان محدش بيخطف رزق حد انا مديرى معاه دبلوم واهوة مدير مجموعه من المهندسين ومالمساحين وفنيين مساحة وناس تانية واخدها خبرة 
المهندس مع كل احترامى لية لية شغلة 
اخصائى المساحى الى هوة خريج اداب هوة كراتو جررفى ومساح يعنى رسام خرائط ومساح
طب الخرائط دى بنحتجها امتى فى اعدات الدراسات المبدئية للمشاريع 
والى بيكون فيها مراعاه طبيعه الارض عنصر هام فى اتخاز القرارات 
طب مشروع انشائى ولا عمارة مالية وعاوز اعرف مائلة ازى ولا درجة هبوط مبنى ولا اسفلت ..... الخ 
يتفضل مهندس المساحة يقوم بيها 
ام فنى المساحة فهوة فكلا الحالتين شغال مع الاخصائى او المهندس 
وفى الاخر كدة كدة الخبرة هى الى بتسحق كل تقدير فى الاخر 
اما عن الاخ الى عاوز يعمل ماجستير عادى اما عن تحديد المسافة بين نفطتين عن طريق الاحداثيات ففى مواضيع اهم من كدة بكتيير مش ناقصين تكتورة فى حتى تانى


----------

